# anchor worms?



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

One of my oscars had something hanging off of it, but I wasn't sure if it was a piece of skin or an anchor worm. The 2 oscars had been tusseling a bit so I was wondering about the possibilitythat it had gotten a scrape. Any way it was only there for a day at most.

This is the best picture I could get. The thing is hangin off the bottom edge of the gill plate. You can just barely see redness forward of where the thing is attached. The redness was gone with in 2 days, and I didn't notice any rednes prior to this. I didn't notice any scratching.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Ive seen anchor worms on a jag and they were black.
If you have had your oscars for some time in good water conditions then its very unlikely to be anchor worms IMO.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

We have had the fish for several months. My main consern was that the person we got them from told us to feed them feeder fish. So initialy they were feed feeder fish. I have read that anchor worms can be un detectable for several months, but I have not been able to find realy detailed information on them. 

Because of the location and the behavior of the oscars I tend to think it was a scrape, but I thought it might be a good Idea to ask and see if any one had any input.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i had dealt with anchor worm in my 55g. not very fun... can you possibly give us a clearer pictuer?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry this was the best I could get.
It took a lot of effort to get a picture that showed any thing at all. And since it was there for such a short period there is no way I can try again.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

well moniter it for the next day or so and keep us posted. it looks like anchor worm, but i dont want to say for sure because the picture is a little blurry. moniter it the next day and let us know if it is still there. what are your water parameters?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

It was only there for a day total. One day he looked fine the next day this was hanging off. By late that evening it was gone.

O, I don't know what the water parameters are I'll try and get it tested.


----------

